# Larger driven pulley for a G0709



## AzizaVFR (Mar 29, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone may know of a source for getting a larger driven pulley for this particular Grizzly lathe.  I mainly wish to slow the speed down for threading to a shoulder.  If I cannot find one, I may have to just machine one from a chunk of aluminum.


----------



## Rbeckett (Mar 29, 2013)

Have a look at Motiontek.ca.  They ship to the US and have a large selection of pulleys, cogs and belts.  You may have to bore or sleeve the center hole, but you should be able to get whatever diameter pulley and what ever belt you need to match from them.  Hope this helps.

Bob


----------



## Tony Wells (Mar 29, 2013)

If Grizzly offers a similar lathe with a larger swing and lower overall speed choices, the input shaft might be the same diameter, and the pulley may be a direct fit. I don't have any idea if that is a possibility, but might be worth checking out. Otherwise, as Bob said, you should be able to find a power transmission supplier that has a pulley, but you will likely need to bore it and possibly key it to fit. That shouldn't be a problem.


----------

